# End doors on early D&RG boxcars?



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi


I am going to build some of the early (up to 1885 ) D&RG boxcars.

Can anyone tell me if all of the current (to then) boxcars all had end doors (at the A end) or were some without please?

Sloan does not mention it in my copy of his original volume. 

I have a drawing (or 3) but not certain about the end doors.

Yours Peter.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

That's one advantage of modeling a period from which there are few photos. You have a bit of liberty in with regard to specific details. When someone can show you a photo that proves you wrong, you can smile broadly and thank them! I can't speak to the D&RG doors (my only reference in that regard is also Sloan's book), but I know on the EBT, photographs suggest "most" did not have end doors (or didn't on the end being photographed) but there's photographic evidence of at least one that did, so either way in the case of the EBT's box cars would be plausible. That's probably similar for the D&RG. 

Later, 

K


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter,

I'm not sure these will help but here are 2 images that show boxcar end doors.

The first is a photo from Colorado Rail Annual Number 10. It's not too clear but it does show the end door on a C&S boxcar.












The second photo is from The South Park Line by Mallory Hope Ferrell.











Sorry that neither is from the D&RGW.


Doc


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter 

The end doors were to slide in very long items, think bridge timbers. Thus the cars were typically ordered with end doors and they show up in all the plans. It is possible that a car which was wrecked was rebuilt without them, but this is probably an exception. The boxcar was the go to car for most shipments, particularly if they required protection from the elements. Boxcars had to be very adaptable. 

Cannot answer your question if any were missing the end door. Can only say all the pictures i have seen of that end show them.


----------

